# Seealpen im April



## steelfox (22. Januar 2006)

Suche Mitfahrer für eine Seealpentor (ca. 6-7 Tage)  . Eine ungefähre Route habe ich mir bereits zusammengebastelt. Jetzt fehlen noch 1-3 Mitfahrer.

Ich (ü30) bin aus Kassel, habe ein Stahlhardtail und fahre meistens im Revier Kaufunger Wald/Meißner/Hainich, Gobert und Ringgau. Gelegentlich auch mal im Habichtswald


----------



## mauntenbeiker (25. Januar 2006)

hallöle...

leider ist es hier im "nord-u.osthessen-forum" etwas ruhig - deswegen antworte ich einfach mal 

ich denke, dass du auf diese weise mitfahrer findest eher unwahrscheinlich - wer geht schon mit `nem fremden onkel mit 

viel interessanter wäre es doch ersteinmal ein paar kontakte zu knüpfen und sich für hiesige bike-touren zu treffen. schließlich sollte die chemie und das leistungsniveau einigermaßen passen.

bei den freunden in thüringen klappt das übrigens sehr gut (...und da ist auch im forum mehr los...)

ich bin in der gleichen region unterwegs wie du - wobei mein "hausberg" die gobert ist. vieleicht gelingt es ja ein paar jungs und mädels aus der region zusammen zu trommeln und jeder darf dann mal seinen lieblingstrail zeigen...

(...für solch einen aufruf würde ich dann noch mal einen neuen fred erstellen.)

...und vieleicht findest du dann auch ein paar mitfahrer für die seealpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steelfox (25. Januar 2006)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> viel interessanter wäre es doch ersteinmal ein paar kontakte zu knüpfen und sich für hiesige bike-touren zu treffen. schließlich sollte die chemie und das leistungsniveau einigermaßen passen.



Moin mauntenbiker,

find ich gut - du denkst wie ich (siehe oben). Kleiner Einspruch: meine Suche
steht ja genau deshalb nicht in deutschlandweiten Foren wie "Reisen" "AlpenX" "Bikepartnersuche" etc. sondern im Nord und Osthessenforum, weil das die Möglichkeit zum chemie  und fahrtstil-checken bietet. 
Außerdem: ich sage was ich machen möchte - das ist immer gut und aussichtsloser ist es sicher gar nichts zu tun. 

Für nordhessen-Biketouren bin ich immer offen, aber ich glaube die sind viel unwahrscheinlicher bei der Witterung und wenn es wieder wärmer wird, kann es für eine Seealpenplanung zu spät sein.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Gobert.


----------

